# New line for my 7wt?



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

7wt is my favorite rod. I like soft floating lines and have been happy with all the SA lines that I have. The lines that have "tropic" in the names are not suited for my day to day fishing. Too stiff. Rio lines are usually too stiff also.

A large percentage of the fish have been within 1/2 the line length. But... the line will stretch out if needed. This season I have caught many fish within one or two boat lengths. The softer line has really payed off. It will tangle if not managed, of course.

I fish in and out of the boat and fish shallow SC waters.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i've been pretty happy w the cortland precision redfish line. have a rio redfish line that throws farther better but def not as soft.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Monic clear floating....redfish taper


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Lines are kind of rod and caster specific but I like the new Rio Bonefish blue/tan it works winter or summer in central FL. Also got to try the new SA "Textured" Saltwater line that is very nice, not as short as redfish taper and not as long as bonefish. But to really know you just need to cast a few different lines on your rod to get what works for you.


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the new rio bonefish and the taper is to long for most situation s I fish. Has anyone heard anything good about the sa tropical clouser taper?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I have used just about every line out there and found that Airflo works the best for me. I have it on all of my reels and have not had any issues yet.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll second the airflo.
Casts well at all distances.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Airflo is the shiz, the bee's knees, the cat's pajamas.....I can't think of anymore


----------



## fuzzyhippo (Sep 16, 2007)

Rio Tropical Clouser is a great line! I use it a lot on my 6,9,11, and 12wts. I would also really recommend the Airflo, both great lines. I am personally not a huge fan of SA.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> *Lines are kind of rod and caster specific* but I like the new Rio Bonefish blue/tan it works winter or summer in central FL.  Also got to try the new SA "Textured" Saltwater line that is very nice, not as short as redfish taper and not as long as bonefish.  But to really know you just need to cast a few different lines on your rod to get what works for you.



X2 Good advice

I personally like the Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper for my TFO TICR series rods.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> X2 Good advice
> 
> I personally like the Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper for my TFO TICR series rods.


Triangle taper is another good line and i'm pretty sure it has the shortest head out of all the lines listed, so it could be good for wading.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

> Rio Tropical Clouser is a great line!  I use it a lot on my 6,9,11, and 12wts.  I would also really recommend the Airflo, both great lines.  I am personally not a huge fan of SA.


My thoughts as well


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just started using Airflo lines, and they are pretty great. I am also a big fan of the Wulff Triangle Taper Bermuda Shorts line for close casting.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wouldn't stray away from Airflo Ridgeline and Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper.

With that said, I've had a few issues with the Ridgeline. But it does cast great. I love the Triangle Taper cause it hasn't let me down. I can cast it on my 8wt into a stiff wind as if I was throwing a 9wt. Whereas my 9wt with ridgeline in the same conditions tends to bunch up.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I wouldn't stray away from Airflo Ridgeline and Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper.
> 
> With that said, I've had a few issues with the Ridgeline. But it does cast great. I love the Triangle Taper cause it hasn't let me down. I can cast it on my 8wt into a stiff wind as if I was throwing a 9wt. Whereas my 9wt with ridgeline in the same conditions tends to bunch up.


Yeah, check that on my endorsement of the Airflo. Great casting, soft lines but I ruined both 8wt and 9wt lines from a wekend of fishing the backcountry. The line is not durable at all. Snags that usually would be no problem broke the loops on both lines, and having the 8wt line rub up against a dock frayed the whole line. It would be a great line if you fish places with no cover or no snags. For Everglades fishing, not so much.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to replace the line on a 12wt outfit. It appears everyone on this thread, who has used the Wulff triangle taper likes it. The weights mentioned here are 7wt through 9wt. Does anyone here have experience with this line in the heavier weights? Additionally are there any negatives you don't like about the triangle taper. I have heard about them for years, but never tried them (Wulff Triangle Taper). I am currently using an old Orvis line on my 12wt. It has a 400 grain head. I have no idea who the actual manufacturer was, but it is was a good line which finally died. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I wouldn't stray away from Airflo Ridgeline and Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper.
> >
> > With that said, I've had a few issues with the Ridgeline. But it does cast great. I love the Triangle Taper cause it hasn't let me down. I can cast it on my 8wt into a stiff wind as if I was throwing a 9wt. Whereas my 9wt with ridgeline in the same conditions tends to bunch up.
> 
> ...



You aren't lying.... There's a one inch section of fly line that the plastic coating is sliced. I hadn't even caught a fish on it.... I have caught one redfish out on the coast. I noticed something on my line while casting that morning, but didn't take a look to see what it was. I figured it was just a kink or something. After releasing the fish, I checked my line and saw the splice. I was rather upset cause it was new line.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I need to replace the line on a 12wt outfit. It appears everyone on this thread, who has used the Wulff triangle taper likes it. The weights mentioned here are 7wt through 9wt. Does anyone here have experience with this line in the heavier weights? Additionally are there any negatives you don't like about the triangle taper. I have heard about them for years, but never tried them (Wulff Triangle Taper). I am currently using an old Orvis line on my 12wt. It has a 400 grain head. I have no idea who the actual manufacturer was, but it is was a good line which finally died.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I use the 11 wt on a Sage Peacock Rod, casts great and is awesome for short, quick casts.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > > I wouldn't stray away from Airflo Ridgeline and Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper.
> > >
> > > With that said, I've had a few issues with the Ridgeline. But it does cast great. I love the Triangle Taper cause it hasn't let me down. I can cast it on my 8wt into a stiff wind as if I was throwing a 9wt. Whereas my 9wt with ridgeline in the same conditions tends to bunch up.
> >
> ...


Yep, same as my experience. 80$ X 2 down the drain.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> I need to replace the line on a 12wt outfit. It appears everyone on this thread, who has used the Wulff triangle taper likes it. The weights mentioned here are 7wt through 9wt. Does anyone here have experience with this line in the heavier weights? Additionally are there any negatives you don't like about the triangle taper. I have heard about them for years, but never tried them (Wulff Triangle Taper). I am currently using an old Orvis line on my 12wt. It has a 400 grain head. I have no idea who the actual manufacturer was, but it is was a good line which finally died.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I have the Bermuda Triangle Taper sink tip on my 10 wt. and I really like it. If I had 2 more spools I would definitely get the Floater and the clear Intermediate.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I ordered a 12wt. floating Triangle Taper Bermuda Shorts. Thanks again. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Cool let us know how you like it.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> Thanks for the advice. I ordered a 12wt. floating Triangle Taper Bermuda Shorts. Thanks again. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]



Thanks for doing all the work. (I was about to post the same questions!) 

Where did you order the line from? I couldn't find anyone listed local to me that carried Wulff lines.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Royal Wulff Products will sell to you. Just call customer service, the toll free number is on their website. That is the easy way out and the one I took. If you don't want to do that, there were some Wulff short taper lines listed on ebay. The price is about the same where ever you get this stuff. Good luck and I hope you catch as many fish on it as I plan to catch on mine.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone is looking for an inexpensive line, Cabelas is clearing out its line of sage. 6789's. $30 bucks. I think Sierra trading post has some also, but you need a coupon to get down to $30. 

FYI, the triangle taper is the real deal. I have it on my 9 and 10. 
Capt. Chris.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I got the Wulff Bermuda Shorts 12 wt. Spooled it up and took the rig along with me to one of our hill country lakes. To fill in the blanks I pulled my skiff to the lake to run it instead of winterizing and storing, I enjoy running the boat/boats. Back to the subject. I brought along the 12 wt to see how the short triangle taper cast.

The answer is pretty simple, it is outstanding. Even in 50 deg. weather and a stiff north wind the stuff shoots like a rocket with a single false cast. Strip a little extra shooting line and a couple double hauls and the stuff casts faster and farther than any line I have used, and at my age and the length of time fly fishing, I have used a lot of different tapers and types of fly lines. Awsome pretty much sums up the tapered line.

I forgot to mention for the sake of actual conditions I tied on a fluffy 4/0 tarpon fly about 8 inches long.

I just ordered a Wulff triangle taper 12 wt. sinking line (4 to 6 ips) for my spare spool.

Thanks to everyone who contributed advice.   [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a heads up, the fly fisherman here in Titusville has some lines 50% off, just got a 7wt sage equator taper 2 for my BVK and am very happy, cost me 40 bucks. The guys there are great, I can't make a "quick trip" to the fly shop, I always end up sitting down and talking for an hour or so


----------

